# Scriptures for the Snowbound



## formula1 (Jan 12, 2011)

Just for fun! God Bless!

Psalm 51:7
Purge me with hyssop, and I shall be clean; wash me, and I shall be whiter than snow.

Job 38:22
"Have you entered the storehouses of the snow,or have you seen the storehouses of the hail"

Isaiah 1:18
"Come now, let us reason together, says the LORD:though your sins are like scarlet,they shall be as white as snow; though they are red like crimson,they shall become like wool.

Psalm 148
7 Praise the LORD from the earth, you great sea creatures and all deeps, 8 fire and hail, snow and mist, stormy wind fulfilling his word!

Revelation 1:13-14
13 and in the midst of the lampstands one like a son of man, clothed with a long robe and with a golden sash around his chest. The hairs of his head were white, like white wool, like snow. 

Job 37:6
For to the snow he says, 'Fall on the earth,'likewise to the downpour, his mighty downpour.

Proverbs 25:13
Like the cold of snow in the time of harvest is a faithful messenger to those who send him; he refreshes the soul of his masters.

Proverbs 26:1
Like snow in summer or rain in harvest,so honor is not fitting for a fool.

Isaiah 55
10 "For as the rain and the snow come down from heaven and do not return there but water the earth,making it bring forth and sprout, giving seed to the sower and bread to the eater, 11 so shall my word be that goes out from my mouth; it shall not return to me empty,but it shall accomplish that which I purpose, and shall succeed in the thing for which I sent it.


----------

